# My take on the stickshot A kubatashot



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

A 145mm x 20mm piece of blackthorn given to me by marcus sr in reality its a Kubaton but I put two holes into it and added 1745 and a Rayshot mag pouch so I could carry it around and shoot with it as well you use the same rules as the pfs and its held horizontally...WARNING this is a beast and if you don't know its limitations it'll come to bite you and hard!!!,it can only be shot one way as I've described and its a fun little shooter.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Very nice. I'd love to see it in action.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Very nice. I'd love to see it in action.


I could try video WCDB but since parting from my Panasonic FS30,this cheap bush camcorder is pants,you might not see much


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I, too, am curious about how you are shooting it. If you could video the beast in action, I would be delighted. I am a bit of a fan of stick shots because of their simplicity.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Inspirational, you have to Love it!! -

No reason you couldn't band it with TB or 107's. Can't hit your fingers, a big plus. SS to make (sh*t simple). I can see the first competition with this being to see how many you could make in an hour. Everything really brilliant is simple, like E=MC Sq'd

As simple as this is, I'll bet there are a lot of tweaks and modifications posted. I can think of a couple myself. I have kind of a challenge ... lets see how much we can do with this brilliant frame, and that definitely includes you Charles.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

i like that john,looks good


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Here ya go guys like I said the vid will be sh** quality,I do hate myself for having to get rid of my best camera to pay a council bill

I hope you can make something out,I zoomed it and tried to brighten it too,failed lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for doing the video, John. Now that I see how you are shooting it, all becomes clear. Very clever indeed!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Well Charles the idea is to have in your pocket so you can plink away and also should need be you have a Kubaton at your disposal,cheers


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Just wondered, does the handle not tend to rotate as you draw ?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

tubeman said:


> Just wondered, does the handle not tend to rotate as you draw ?


No when I grip something it stays where its put but I did use to tear phone book in half


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Can't edit anything ATM site is playing up

You can even roll the tubes around the baton for a shorter draw if you like


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Just wondered, does the handle not tend to rotate as you draw ?


No when I grip something it stays where its put but I did use to tear phone book in half








[/quote]
Glad I am not shaking hands with you then


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

tubeman said:


> Just wondered, does the handle not tend to rotate as you draw ?


No when I grip something it stays where its put but I did use to tear phone book in half








[/quote]
Glad I am not shaking hands with you then








[/quote]
Its ok I only crush grapes these days lol


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome! A horizontal stickshot. I love the simplicity of the stickshot, but I shoot only gangsta style and haven't had any luck shooting the traditional stickshot that way. I'm gonna try one of these out. Many thanks!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice john, you are a brave soul, I assume you rotate the bands to the top when at horrizontal, correct?
Philly


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

philly said:


> Nice john, you are a brave soul, I assume you rotate the bands to the top when at horrizontal, correct?
> Philly


Correct and a good point to note!!!

but try the same vertically and you may find !!AMMO!! FLYING EVERYWHERE haha! its a beast guys be careful,it can not be for everyone


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

pelleteer said:


> Awesome! A horizontal stickshot. I love the simplicity of the stickshot, but I shoot only gangsta style and haven't had any luck shooting the traditional stickshot that way. I'm gonna try one of these out. Many thanks!


I will point out to you simply! please don't try this side style...it'll bite!! keep it horizontally and you'll be fine bands must be top side and twist the pouch


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NIce, I was trying to figure out how to use a wooden dowel and flatbands this way. I wanted to find something to replace using my index finger for bareback.

Thanks for sharing the video as well

LGD


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> NIce, I was trying to figure out how to use a wooden dowel and flatbands this way. I wanted to find something to replace using my index finger for bareback.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the video as well
> 
> LGD


youd love a stickshot mate,giv s ur addy ill post u one


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> A 145mm x 20mm piece of blackthorn given to me by marcus sr in reality its a Kubaton but I put two holes into it and added 1745 and a Rayshot mag pouch so I could carry it around and shoot with it as well you use the same rules as the pfs and its held horizontally...WARNING this is a beast and if you don't know its limitations it'll come to bite you and hard!!!,it can only be shot one way as I've described and its a fun little shooter.


Have not seen one mounted like this. I may have to look into this.


----------



## Bri (May 6, 2011)

A great idea slingshot_sniper and thanks for sharing, the blackthorn is a sturdy wood for this type of slingshot.
I have some blackthorn sticks in the shed so I'll give it a go. But before I do what do you mean by twisting the pouch.?

Cheers Bri


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Bri what I mean by twisting the pouch is this:

your thumb will be pointing to the sky,you'll have to twist the pouch to achieve this









[edit] With this one I'd recommend soft shooting first and DO NOT try with stick vertical especially indoors as the ammo will hit the stick and it will always find a window or expensive ornament Murphy's Law lol


----------



## Bri (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation slingshot_sniper, I'll let you know how I get on.

Bri


----------

